# Courses in Orlando, Florida



## BunkerBound (Jul 8, 2011)

Good Afternoon All,

My Wife & I will be making the short journey over the pond in November and staying in Orlando for 2.5 Weeks. We are staying on International Drive (Doubletrees Castle).

Can any of you recomend any Decent courses close by, i am aware there will be hundreds of courses with it being a tourist destination but I would like to play on a few nice courses before the missus gets out of bed in the morning.

Any recomendations?

Cheers


----------



## dno (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Mate, I go to orlando every year at xmas, there are about 100 courses in the orlando area, all of them are within about 20 minutes drive, obviously everyone has there own opinion what makes a good course but whenever i go back i play these courses.
Orange county national,(2 courses) currently used as a Q school qualifier,
Falcons Fire
Shingle Creek
eagle creek
Look on the net for these courses, you wont be disapointed(i hope)
DNO


----------

